

The Feds Lost Net Neutrality, But Won Control of the Web - probablyfiction
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2014/01/one-talking-comes-net-neutrality/

======
probablyfiction
It's pretty bizarre how the author applauds payola as a misunderstood champion
of the underdog. It's illegal because abuse of power for monetary gain always
leads to harm for the consumer.

